# Wanted Vegas..Aug 16 to Aug 23



## snickers104 (Jul 28, 2013)

If you have anything let me know...please PM or email me I will get right back to you. Looking for a 1 bdrm.

Thanks!!


----------



## mgandrews (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent you an email.


----------



## snickers104 (Jul 31, 2013)

Found a great deal...thanks Tye8len9....


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Brian,
 You are welcome. Glad I could help you out...

Bob


----------

